# Geneva Preview: New Nissan Global Small Car Teaser Video Released Ahead of Geneva



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

With several teaser images already released of Nissan's upcoming global small car, the Japanese automaker has now released a video highlighting some of the vehicle's attributes. According to the video, Nissan has developed a new 3-cylinder engine that displaces just 1.2-liters, which Nissan claims has noise, vibration and harshness (NVH) levels equivalent to modern 4-cylinder engines.to help out in both areas. There's no word on power output or expected fuel economy, but the car will use a CVT transmission

The yet unnamed global small car will replace the Micra in other markets, and will come to North America in the near future, slotting in beneath the Versa. It sits on Nissan's all-new V-platform which was designed to be flexible for different versions of the car in different markets.

We're likely to see the "new Micra" at the Geneva Auto Show next month.

More: *Geneva Preview: New Nissan Global Small Car Teaser Video Released Ahead of Geneva Debut* with video on AutoGuide.com


----------

